# Locations for training in Dallas



## DFKlein (Apr 21, 2012)

I am exploring additional options for after EMT school and getting a tactical cert may be helpful.  Does anyone know where in Dallas tactical medic training is offered?


----------



## PG506 (May 1, 2012)

*Training in Texas*

I know of a group that does a week long tactical medic course in Houston named Cypress Creek EMS and I have to say after going to that course that it is pretty solid. Almost All of the instructors are Paramedics and LEO. another group is Strategic Skills Training Institute they are a Veteran owned group that teaches the NAEMT Two or Three Day course www.ssti-usa.com


----------



## tssemt2010 (May 1, 2012)

PG506 said:


> I know of a group that does a week long tactical medic course in Houston named Cypress Creek EMS and I have to say after going to that course that it is pretty solid. Almost All of the instructors are Paramedics and LEO. another group is Strategic Skills Training Institute they are a Veteran owned group that teaches the NAEMT Two or Three Day course www.ssti-usa.com



i can get you the directors name of the tactical ops at cypress creek, been with them for almost 2 years and ive heard great things about the class.


----------

